# [NETWORK] Probleme pour pinger le reseau (Resolu)

## jerem95

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques difficultés à faire fonctionner le reseau local. Le ping ne fonctionne pas. 100% des paquets sont perdus.

Ma carte reseau est une 3Com 905BTX (Je l'ai coché dans le noyau, puis recompilé et enfin le fichier bzImage a été copié ds le boot)

L'adresse IP de ma carte Eth0 est configuré de telle sorte dans mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net :

iface_eth0="192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

J'ai fait un ping vers une machine ayant pour adresse 192.168.0.11, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai aussi tenté avec une carte Realtek 8139c mais sans resultat.

Y a t-il des options à cocher dans le noyau pour que le ping fonctionne ?

Ou quelque chose d'autre que j'aurai oublié de configurer ?

MerciLast edited by jerem95 on Fri Sep 24, 2004 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avelldiroll

Que raconte ifconfig ?

As tu configuré iptable/ipchains ?

Que raconte ifconfig sur 192.168.0.11 ?

Y a t il un firewall sur 192.168.0.11 ?

----------

## Trevoke

Question bete, tu as bien fait un 

```
mount /boot
```

 avant de copier le nouveau kernel?

Ta carte est bien reconnue dans ifconfig? tu as bien fait 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai quelques difficultés à faire fonctionner le reseau local. Le ping ne fonctionne pas. 100% des paquets sont perdus.
> 
> Ma carte reseau est une 3Com 905BTX (Je l'ai coché dans le noyau, puis recompilé et enfin le fichier bzImage a été copié ds le boot)
> ...

 

quelques questions cons (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) : 

1. le cable est il branché? si oui une led montre elle une activité indiquant que le cable est reconnu et qu'il y a un réseau?

2. as-tu fait un 

```
rc-update add net.eht0 default
```

?

3. que dis la commande 

```
ifconfig -a
```

  (éxecuté en root)

4. peux tu poster l'output de la commande 

```
lspci -v
```

 (si tu n'as pas cette commande, c'et que le paquet pciutils n'est pas installé mais comme tu as pas de réseau, ça t'avancera pas beaucoup) ou à défaut de 

```
cat /proc/pci
```

5 si on est arrivé jusque là c'est que c'est pas bon signe   :Wink:   mais non je déconne, tu les as mis en dur ou en modules tes drivers de carte réseau, si c'est en modules, quel est l'output de 

```
lsmod
```

?

puis après on avisera tranquillement.

PS tu es sur une machine déjà installé ou sur un boot cd? 

si c'est une machine déjà installé, teste en arrêtant tous les firewalls, si ça pingue ben faut revoir sa cofiguration.

dernière supposition, tu es sur que la machine que tu pingues est: allumé existe répond au ping, ie n'a pas de firewall activé

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quelques questions cons (  ) :
> 
> 1. le cable est il branché? si oui une led montre elle une activité indiquant que le cable est reconnu et qu'il y a un réseau?
> ...

 

oui, quand je tape mii-tool j'obtient eth0 negociated, 10baseT-HD, link ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. as-tu fait un
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

ma carte reseau est bien presente dans le demarrage du systeme

le rc-update a été lancé lors de la procedure d'installation du systeme Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. que dis la commande
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

elle me liste ma carte eth0 et lo

etho est bien configuré avec l'adresse 192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. peux tu poster l'output de la commande
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

la commande m'indique les infos systeme du PC, dont ma carte reseau qui est bien connectée à un port PCI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5 si on est arrivé jusque là c'est que c'est pas bon signe mais non je déconne, tu les as mis en dur ou en modules tes drivers de carte réseau, si c'est en modules, quel est l'output de
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

la carte reseau est en dur dans le noyau, [*] 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS tu es sur une machine déjà installé ou sur un boot cd?
> 
> si c'est une machine déjà installé, teste en arrêtant tous les firewalls, si ça pingue ben faut revoir sa cofiguration.
> ...

 

L'installation de gentoo sur la machine est terminée. Je ne boote plus sur le CD. Je n'ai pas d'erreur à signaler dans le processus de demarrage du systeme

Les tests sont faits sans firewall. Voici la configuration de test :

1 Pc sous gentoo connecté à un 1Pc Windows par un hub 10 et des cables droits ok.

Les 2 machines sont bien entendu allumées

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Question bete, tu as bien fait un
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

le /boot est monté au demarrage, donc pas de probleme pour copier le nouveau kernel

Ifconfig reconnait bien ma carte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que raconte ifconfig ?
> 
> As tu configuré iptable/ipchains ?
> ...

 

En ce qui concerne iptable/ipchains, aucun emerge effectué sur ses paquets. J'ai seulement selectionné les options dans le noyau pour un usage futur de Iptable. 

Aucun Firewall sur cette adresse IP

----------

## Trevoke

T'as ajoute une gateway?

route add default gw $GATEWAY 

(je crois, verifie dans le manuel)

----------

## Talosectos

Autre question con (  :Rolling Eyes:  ):

que donne 

```
ping 127.0.0.1
```

Comment sont reliées tes machines: avec un switch, hub ou par cable croisé?

----------

## jpwalker

@Talosectos :

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> PS tu es sur une machine déjà installé ou sur un boot cd?
> 
> si c'est une machine déjà installé, teste en arrêtant tous les firewalls, si ça pingue ben faut revoir sa cofiguration.
> ...

 

Affiches nous les outputs des commandes suivantes c'est très important

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

ifconfig -a

ping 127.0.0.1

route

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ifconfig -a
> ...

 

voici les infos demandées :

le fichier /etc/conf.d/net 

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth="IP_eth1 etc ..."

iface_eth0="192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth1="up"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth1/IP"

-----------------------------

ifconfig -a donne :

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:5A:E1:55:54  

          inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

----------------------------

Le ping 127.0.0.1 donne :

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---

13 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 12012ms

----------------------------

la commande route : 

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

---------------------------

Le fichier /etc/resolv.conf : 

nameserver 194.2.0.20

nameserver 194.2.0.50

----------------------------

La commande lspci -v : 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 44)

	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 0989

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

	Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

	Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

	Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d5ffffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d7000000-d77fffff

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

	I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

	I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

	I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

	Flags: medium devsel

	Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 0989

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

	I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

	I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

	I/O ports at e400 [size=4]

	Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

	Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

	I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

	Memory at d7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 0b) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS6326 GUI Accelerator

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32

	Memory at d7000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=8M]

	Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	I/O ports at c000 [size=128]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 1

	Capabilities: [50] AGP version 1.0

----------------------------------

Le PC est destiné a etre un firewall. J'avais 2 cartes reseaux, j'en ait retiré une, il me reste donc eth0. (Je teste d'abord la machine ds le reseau local puis apres sur le NET). Or le reseau local ne fonctionne pas.

Un rc-update del eth1 a été effectué et les lignes concernant eth1 ont été mis en commentaire ou effacé dans le fichier net. (Je n'ai pas besoin de eth1 pr le moment).

merci

----------

## jpwalker

Tout d'abord, ton interface loopback (lo) ne fonctionne pas, donc

```
ifconfig lo up
```

Ensuite

```
ping 127.0.0.1
```

et affiche le résultat, on va y aller par étape   :Wink: 

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout d'abord, ton interface loopback (lo) ne fonctionne pas, donc
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Apres le ifconfig lo up voici le resultat du ping :

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4014ms

----------

## Talosectos

Peux tu poster le résultat de la commande

```
dmesg|grep eth
```

----------

## jpwalker

Rajoute aussi

```
lsmod
```

et la version de ton noyau. As tu compilé toi même ou Genkernel ?

----------

## Talosectos

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Rajoute aussi
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

Je crois qu'il l'a fait à la main

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

> la carte reseau est en dur dans le noyau, [*] 

 

----------

## Darkael

Je peux me joindre à vous? Ca a l'air rigolo  :Very Happy: 

 Moi je voudrais bien voir le contenu de ton .config, tu pourrais le poster?

----------

## Trevoke

Et pourquoi mes messages sont completement ignores?

----------

## jpwalker

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   Rajoute aussi
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai vraiment des problèmes de vue aujourd'hui  :Shocked: 

@KarnEvil : no problème ! Plus on est de fous plus on rit   :Wink: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi mes messages sont completement ignores?

 

peut être il aime pas ton avatar   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Peux tu poster le résultat de la commande
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

le dmesg |grep eth me retourne rien du tout

-----------

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Rajoute aussi
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Je n'ai aucun module qui apparait en tapant la commande lsmod.

J'ai compilé moi meme le noyau, j'ai mis la carte reseau en dur [*] 

Puis j'ai qd meme fait le test avec le genkernel, mais la carte reseau etait en module et j'ai eut des problemes au demarrage.

J'ai relancé le genkernel en selectionnant la carte reseau en dur [*]

J'attend que ca se finisse, et je refais le test du ping

----------

## jpwalker

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Et pourquoi mes messages sont completement ignores? 
> 
> peut être il aime pas ton avatar  

 

[OFF]Moi je le trouve cool !   :Smile:  [/OFF]

Quelles options avais-tu mises en dur dans ton noyau et sa version STP   :Question: 

----------

## Piaf

 *Quote:*   

> T'as ajoute une gateway? 

 

>> Pas besoin de gateway pour tester le réseau local (les deux machines sont sur le meme réseau). Apres ce sera necessaire pour faire passerelle... mais bon ca c'est apres   :Smile: 

par contre le ifconfig affiche l'interface bond0 :

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -a donne :
> 
> bond0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00
> 
> BROADCAST MASTER MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> ...

 

Il s'agit d'un interface virtuelle qui sert à agreger des interfaces physiques réelles pour faire du channel bonding (redondance de lien ethernet ou equilibrage de charge).

Par ailleurs tu signales que tu avais une autre carte réseau 

 *Quote:*   

>  J'avais 2 cartes reseaux, j'en ait retiré une, il me reste donc eth0. 

 

Ces deux cartes etaient donc probablement agregées, et ne fonctionnent plus de maniere indépendante.

Il faut donc supprimer le bonding (ou bien retirer eth0 de la config ) pour voir celle-ci refonctionner de manière standard.

Je ne peux pas t'indiquer la marche à suivre exacte, (je ne m'en souviens plus, mais je vais rechercher...)

courage...

----------

## Piaf

quelquechose du genre :

```
# ifenslave -d bond0 eth0 
```

peut-etre meme qu'un 

```
# ifconfig bond0 down 
```

suffirait ?

a essayer...

----------

## jerem95

Excuse Trevoke je n'ai pas vu ton message sur la gateway

 *Quote:*   

> T'as ajoute une gateway?
> 
> route add default gw $GATEWAY 

 

Mais pour celle ci il me semble avoir repondu tout au long des postes.

 *Quote:*   

> Question bete, tu as bien fait un
> 
> Code:
> 
> mount /boot
> ...

 

Mais je vais repreciser   :Wink: 

Le mount /boot il est dans mon fstab, il monté automatiquement, sinon je ne pourrai pas copier mon nouveau noyau dans le /boot.

Ensuite apres le ifconfig eth0 up, le ping ne fonctionne toujours pas

----------

## jerem95

la version de mon noyau est un 2.4.26

----------

## jpwalker

 *Piaf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre le ifconfig affiche l'interface bond0 :
> 
>  *Quote:*   ifconfig -a donne :
> ...

 

Tout à fait, je pense que c'est une option du noyau... ??

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> # ifconfig bond0 down

 

J'ai tapé la commande, puis j'ai fais un ping 127.0.0.1, sans succes

puis j'ai redemarré la carte reseau : /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

puis à nouveau le ping, de nouveau negatif

je vais vous poster le .config que karnEvil a demandé ...

----------

## Piaf

 *Quote:*   

> Tout à fait, je pense que c'est une option du noyau... ??

 

exact : sur un 2.6  c'est dans :

```

Device Drivers  

  --->Networking support  

    --->   <M>   Bonding driver support

```

----------

## jpwalker

 *Piaf wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tout à fait, je pense que c'est une option du noyau... ?? 
> 
> exact : sur un 2.6  c'est dans :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ton problème est là   :Wink: 

----------

## Piaf

que donne 

```
# ifenslave -a 
```

 ?

----------

## jerem95

Concernant le .config ca sera celui du genkernel. Quand il aura fini le genkernel, je recompilerai avec un noyau personnalisé que j'ai sauvegardé, et je vous posterai le .config perso.

Voici celui du genkernel :

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

CONFIG_M586=y

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_USE_STRING_486=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_EDD=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMDSTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SHARP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDEC is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BUSWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=80000

# CONFIG_MTD_MIXMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OCTAGON is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_VMAX is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICH2ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX=y

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC1000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_INET_ECN=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=y

#

#   IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_KHTTPD=m

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

#

# Appletalk devices

#

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_SIOCGIFCONF=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_NET_DIVERT=y

CONFIG_ECONET=m

CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP=y

CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE=y

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL=y

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC4030=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII=m

#

# SCSI support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS=y

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PNP=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PCI=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_ISA=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_I365=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC=m

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_TMSISA=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

# CONFIG_MADGEMC is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_IPHASE5526 is not set

CONFIG_RCPCI=m

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_COMX=y

CONFIG_COMX_HW_COMX=m

CONFIG_COMX_HW_LOCOMX=m

CONFIG_COMX_HW_MIXCOM=m

CONFIG_COMX_HW_MUNICH=m

CONFIG_COMX_PROTO_PPP=m

CONFIG_COMX_PROTO_LAPB=m

CONFIG_COMX_PROTO_FR=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC is not set

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST is not set

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_ATI_XX20=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=y

# CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH is not set

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=y

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=y

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=y

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=y

# CONFIG_PCI200SYN is not set

# CONFIG_PC300 is not set

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_COUNT=24

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VENDOR_SANGOMA=m

CONFIG_WANPIPE_CHDLC=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_FR=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_X25=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_PPP=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_MULTPPP=y

CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC=m

CONFIG_CYCLOMX_X25=y

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS=m

#

# ATM drivers

#

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_EXACT_TS is not set

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105 is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_ISDN_TTY_FAX=y

CONFIG_ISDN_X25=y

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=m

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

CONFIG_ISDN_HISAX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

CONFIG_DE_AOC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD=y

CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERISDN=m

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_OLD=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_PCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_ISA=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4 is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_HYSDN=m

# CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_HUB6=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=m

CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE=m

#

# Joysticks

#

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_NS558=m

CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING=m

CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME=m

CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_INPUT_A3D=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ADI=m

CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA=m

CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K=m

CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232=m

CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE=m

# CONFIG_QIC02_DYNCONF is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_KCS=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

CONFIG_I810_TCO=m

CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SCx200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501=y

CONFIG_WDT_501_FAN=y

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

CONFIG_AMD7XX_TCO=m

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_AMD_RNG=m

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_AMD_PM768=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_FTAPE=m

CONFIG_ZFTAPE=m

CONFIG_ZFT_DFLT_BLK_SZ=10240

CONFIG_ZFT_COMPRESSOR=m

CONFIG_FT_NR_BUFFERS=3

# CONFIG_FT_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_FT_NORMAL_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FT_FULL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE_AT_ALL is not set

CONFIG_FT_STD_FDC=y

# CONFIG_FT_MACH2 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_PROBE_FC10 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_ALT_FDC is not set

CONFIG_FT_FDC_THR=8

CONFIG_FT_FDC_MAX_RATE=2000

CONFIG_FT_ALPHA_CLOCK=0

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_JFFS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_RW=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_UNIX is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_CLGEN=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_PCI=y

CONFIG_FB_PM3=m

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=m

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G450=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G100=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MAVEN is not set

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_PROC=m

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MULTIHEAD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=m

# CONFIG_FB_IT8181 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=m

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=m

CONFIG_FBCON_AFB=m

CONFIG_FBCON_ILBM=m

CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P2=m

CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P4=m

CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P8=m

CONFIG_FBCON_MAC=m

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=m

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA=m

CONFIG_FBCON_HGA=m

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

----------

## Trevoke

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

> Excuse Trevoke je n'ai pas vu ton message sur la gateway
> 
>  *Quote:*   T'as ajoute une gateway?
> 
> route add default gw $GATEWAY  
> ...

 

On dirait que jpwalker a trouve, mais tout de meme...

Non, nulle part dans tes posts n'ai-je-lu de message a propos de la gateway,

/boot existe dans ta configuration gentoo, si tu ne montes pas la partition, tu copieras simplement dans le repertoire... mais si tu as /boot dans ton /etc/fstab (sans l'option noauto), alors OK. Cependant c'est pas bien de faire ca, ca devrait pas etre monte automatiquement cette partition  :Cool: 

----------

## jerem95

En fait Trevoke il y a confusion

En effet pour la gateway je n'ai pas repondu. Mais tu avaias laissé un autre poste et celui ci aurait du etre inséré apres ma phrase : 

"Mais pour celle ci il me semble avoir repondu tout au long des postes. "

Le poste à inserer apres la phrase ci dessus etait : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Citation:
> 
> Question bete, tu as bien fait un
> ...

 

Je ne t'es peut etre pas repondu directement mais ca été fait tout au long des autres postes.  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne le boot monté autmatiquement ds le fstab, tu as tout à fait raison. Mais pour l'instant comme je compile le noyau de nombreuses fois, ca m évite à taper une commande de plus pour monter le boot.

Mon objectif c'est que le reseau local (entre 2 postes pour le moment) fonctionne correctement. Et c'est pas evident.

----------

## jpwalker

Impressionnant !! Je savais pas que Genkernel compilait autant de trucs  :Shocked: 

Je pense que tu devrais compilé toi-même, donne nous l'output de

```
CONFIG_NETDEVICES

> CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET

   > CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM
```

[EDIT]Dans ton make menuconfig, pourquoi un noyau 2.4, essayes un 2.6 ?[/EDIT]

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> que donne
> 
> Code:
> 
> # ifenslave -a
> ...

 

Gentoo ne trouve pas la commande ifenslave -a

 *Quote:*   

> exact : sur un 2.6 c'est dans :
> 
> Code:
> 
> Device Drivers 
> ...

 

Dans le fichier de config Genkernel, le bonding driver support est en module

et dans mon fichier de config perso, il etait en dur

Je travaille avec le bonding driver depuis pas mal de tps.

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> Impressionnant !! Je savais pas que Genkernel compilait autant de trucs
> 
> Je pense que tu devrais compilé toi-même, donne nous l'output de
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

le CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y 

Voici mon .config compilé moi meme (du 22/09) les tests ont été effectué avec ce noyau

Je sais que c'est un long fichier, mais si vous trouvez quelque chose qui manque, dites le moi. Merci

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_X86_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_INET_ECN=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE is not set

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_BONDING=y

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_FTAPE=y

CONFIG_ZFTAPE=y

CONFIG_ZFT_DFLT_BLK_SZ=10240

CONFIG_ZFT_COMPRESSOR=m

CONFIG_FT_NR_BUFFERS=3

# CONFIG_FT_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_FT_NORMAL_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FT_FULL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE_AT_ALL is not set

CONFIG_FT_STD_FDC=y

# CONFIG_FT_MACH2 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_PROBE_FC10 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_ALT_FDC is not set

CONFIG_FT_FDC_THR=8

CONFIG_FT_FDC_MAX_RATE=2000

CONFIG_FT_ALPHA_CLOCK=0

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_UNIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

----------

## Piaf

autre chose à tout hasard, que donnent :

```

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all

```

et

```

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts

```

?

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> autre chose à tout hasard, que donnent :
> 
> Code:
> 
> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
> ...

 

Les 2 commandes me retournent 0

----------

## jpwalker

T'as recompiler sans bond et dummy ? Toujours en 2.4 ?

----------

## robinhood

moi je tenterai : 

```
rc-update show

less /etc/hosts

less /etc/dnsdomainame

less /etc/hostname
```

juste parceq ue je ne les ai pas encore vu...

----------

## jerem95

non, je n'ai pas essayer sans dummy et bond.

Je vais recompiler noyau sans ces parametres

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> moi je tenterai :
> 
> Code:
> 
> rc-update show
> ...

 

La commande rc-update show :

                apmd |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

          domainname |      default                  

              esound |                               

                famd |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

            iptables |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            net.ppp0 |                               

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             portmap |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

            rp-pppoe |                               

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |                               

              serial | boot                          

                sshd |                               

            sysklogd |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |                               

                 xfs |                               

------------------------------

La commande less /etc/hosts :

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1	localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

---------------------------

La commande less /etc/dnsdomainame :

nessconsulting.fr

----------------------------

La commande less /etc/hostname : 

gentoo

----------------------------

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> T'as recompiler sans bond et dummy ? Toujours en 2.4 ?

 

La compilation s'est terminée. 

Je n'ai pas oublié de mettre le nouveau bzImage ds mon boot, au cas où si on me poserait la question.  :Smile: 

J'ai redemarré puis j'ai fait le test du ping 127.0.0.1 et malheureusement c'est un echec

----------

## robinhood

logiquement, il faut ajouter : 

```

192.168.0.10 gentoo.nessconsulting.fr gentoo
```

en dessous de

```
127.0.0.1 localhost
```

dans ton /etc/hosts.

----------

## Darkael

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La compilation s'est terminée. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas oublié de mettre le nouveau bzImage ds mon boot, au cas où si on me poserait la question.  
> ...

 

 Que donne ifconfig -a après cette compil?[/quote]

----------

## jpwalker

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> logiquement, il faut ajouter : 
> 
> ```
> 
> 192.168.0.10 gentoo.nessconsulting.fr gentoo
> ...

 

Exact, mais cela ne change pas au fait que son interface réseau lo ne repond pas au ping.   :Smile: 

D'ailleurs je commence, à me demander qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bug magique ?

Prend un LiveCD et boot avec la ligne suivante

```
smp dokeymap nodhcp noapic
```

et regarde si ta carte est reconnu et fonctionne   :Confused: 

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> Prend un LiveCD et boot avec la ligne suivante
> 
> Code:
> 
> smp dokeymap nodhcp noapic
> ...

 

Lorsque j'ai installé la Gentoo, il a fallu que je configure ma carte reseau pour aller chercher des paquets sur Internet. Tout c'est bien deroulé.

Mais j'ai suivis tes conseils et booté à partir du Live CD puis tapé la commande : smp dokeymap nodhcp noapic

le ping 127.0.0.1 fonctionne parfaitement

----------

## jerem95

Voici ce que donne le ifconfig - a apres la nouvelle compilation :

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:5A:E1:55:54  

          inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:168 (168.0 b)  TX bytes:168 (168.0 b)

----------

## Trevoke

Dites on serait pas en train de se taper dessus sans raison?

Je viens de me rappeler qu'il a dit qu'il avait DEUX cartes ethernet.. Est-ce qu'on n'est pas en train d'essayer de configurer la mauvaise? (pour ce que j'en sais, moi, hein...)

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> Dites on serait pas en train de se taper dessus sans raison?
> 
> Je viens de me rappeler qu'il a dit qu'il avait DEUX cartes ethernet.. Est-ce qu'on n'est pas en train d'essayer de configurer la mauvaise? (pour ce que j'en sais, moi, hein...)

 

Avant de poser mon probleme sur le forum j'ai fait un rc-update del eth1, ensuite j'ai supprimé /etc/net.eth1, enfin j'ai enlevé la 2ème carte reseau de la machine. J'ai recompilé le noyau de la carte qui a été retiré.

Est ce que j'aurai oublié une autre manipulation ?

----------

## Talosectos

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dites on serait pas en train de se taper dessus sans raison?
> 
> Je viens de me rappeler qu'il a dit qu'il avait DEUX cartes ethernet.. Est-ce qu'on n'est pas en train d'essayer de configurer la mauvaise? (pour ce que j'en sais, moi, hein...) 
> 
> Avant de poser mon probleme sur le forum j'ai fait un rc-update del eth1, ensuite j'ai supprimé /etc/net.eth1, enfin j'ai enlevé la 2ème carte reseau de la machine. J'ai recompilé le noyau de la carte qui a été retiré.
> ...

 

en bootant sur le livecd, regarde quel module est chargé pour ta carte rso

```
lsmod
```

 pour vérifier que c'est bien le même pilote que tu utilises pour ta carte

----------

## jpwalker

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> en bootant sur le livecd, regarde quel module est chargé pour ta carte rso
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

Oui et on voit que lo fonctionne maintenant, donc je peux te conseillé d'installer le 2.6.X present sur le LiveCD (si Universel) et de compiler avec Genkernel (très bien dans un premier temps).

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> en bootant sur le livecd, regarde quel module est chargé pour ta carte rso
> 
> Code:
> 
> lsmod
> ...

 

En bootant avec le Live CD, lsmod me donne (concernant la carte reseau)

3c59x 

En bootant normalement, je fais un dmesg |grep 3c, j'obtient les infos concernant la carte 3Com 3c59x.

J'ai de nouveau verifié si c'est bien la bonne carte reseau qui a été selectionné ds la config du noyau (3c590 et 3C900 series), et c'est le cas.

 *Quote:*   

> Oui et on voit que lo fonctionne maintenant, donc je peux te conseillé d'installer le 2.6.X present sur le LiveCD (si Universel) et de compiler avec Genkernel (très bien dans un premier temps).

 

J'ai fait une installation à partir du CD Live 2004.2. Puis j'ai fait un emerge du noyau vanilla-sources. C'est un noyau 2.4.26. 

Puisque l'emerge à été chercher directement le noyau 2.4.26, comment fait on pour emerger un noyau 2.6?

Ca pourrait sans doute resoudre mon probleme ?

----------

## jpwalker

Tu as le choix, perso je prend les gentoo-dev-sources (elles sont patchées Gentoo je crois), mais tu as aussi les developpment-sources. Essayes 

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

Tiens des liens te permettant de faire un choix toi même :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-kernel.xml

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-kernel

----------

## jerem95

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as le choix, perso je prend les gentoo-dev-sources (elles sont patchées Gentoo je crois), mais tu as aussi les developpment-sources. Essayes
> 
> Code:
> 
> emerge gentoo-dev-sources
> ...

 

Ok je vais faire un emerge de gentoo-dev-sources (ca va prendre un peu de tps)

Une fois le noyau emergé, comment genkernel (que tu me conseilles de faire en premier lieu) va t'il savoir qu'il faut compiler le noyau 2.6 et non le noyau 2.4.26 ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *jerem95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tu as le choix, perso je prend les gentoo-dev-sources (elles sont patchées Gentoo je crois), mais tu as aussi les developpment-sources. Essayes
> 
> Code:
> 
> emerge gentoo-dev-sources
> ...

 

il va compiler les sources de kernel qui sont pointé par le lien symbolique /usr/src/linux (ou si ça pointe vers aucune source connu, il doit faire un uname -r)

donc quand c'est émergé les gentoo-dev-sources:

tu vas dans le répertoire /usr/src

tu fais 

```
rm linux
```

et 

```
ln -s linx-2.6<TAB> linux 
```

qui doit se compléter en le numéro de kernel qui va bien (si c'est un autre nm à la con bin 

```
ll
```

)

et voilà, il sera ce qu'il faut faire, enfin je pense car genkernel pas pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

Grâce au lien /usr/src/linux > vers_ton_noyau (voir manuel d'installation)   :Wink: 

[EDIT]Argh !! Grillé  :Twisted Evil:  trop fort ce Sireyessire  :Very Happy:  [/EDIT]

[EDIT2] *sireyessire wrote:*   

> et voilà, il sera ce qu'il faut faire, enfin je pense car genkernel pas pour moi  

 

Idem, mais au début c'est pas mal !

[/EDIT2]

----------

## jerem95

Entre l'emerge du nouveau noyau et la compilation ca va prendre un peu de tps.

Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci.

----------

## jpwalker

Oki   :Wink: 

----------

## jerem95

Resultat en changeant de noyau du 2.4.26 au 2.6.7-gentoo-r13

Le ping fonctionne avec lo et avec une adresse du reseau.

Dans le genkernel j'ai juste mis en dur, toutes les cartes 3Com au lieu qu'elles soient en modules. Je les deselectionnerai au fur et à mesure.

Il a fallu aussi modifer quelques parametres ds le grub d'apres la notice d'install de Gentoo.

Comme je ne suis pas fan du genkernel, je vais enlever petit à petit les elements qui ne me sont pas necessaire. Puis tester le reseau.

Mais je pense qu'il doit y avoir ds la config du noyau 2.4.26, quelque chose qui n'a pas été coché. Mais ce qui m'etonne c'est que le genkernel n'a pas non plus reussi à faire fonctionner le reseau local

Parce qu'avec un 1 PC 633Mhz, 128 Mo, une carte graphique de base SIS6326, un disque dur de 4Go et une carte reseau 3Com905btx, ca ne devrait pas poser de probleme pour faire fonctionner le reseau avec une gentoo. Surtout qu'avec le CD Live le reseau fonctionnait tres bien.

En tout cas je remercie tout le monde pour leurs solutions apportées au probleme posé.

Et merci de votre rapidité dans vos reponses sur le poste.

----------

## Trevoke

Oublie pas de modifier ton titre  :Smile: 

----------

## jerem95

J'ai mis "Resolu" mais il est apparu dans le sujet de mon dernier reply.

Je ne trouve pas le moyen de changer le Titre general dans le forum

----------

## Darkael

Faut éditer le titre de ton tout premier post pour changer le titre du thread.

----------

